# Mini return to Tivo Central when TV off is pressed



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
The title says it, set an option for the Mini to return to Tivo Central and thereby immediately release its tuner when the TV off button is pressed. This would help with tuner availability. 
Also, I would suggest an option to select either a 4 hour or 8 hour release of the tuner when the mini is no longer in use.


----------

